# Leg amputation



## KatieRose737 (May 16, 2015)

For the past few months, my hedgie has been having problems with his right hind leg. I took him to the vet, and they said it was infected and gave him antibiotics. A month or two later, it looked like it was getting worse, so took him back to vet. They said it was infected AGAIN and gave him more antibiotics (bear in mind that they never checked the leg I had to describe what it looked like as he wouldn't come out of his ball and they didn't realise that he noise and sudden movements they were making were scaring him) Yesterday, I was outside in the garden with him, and as he was walking his leg fell off, yes, fell off. It turns out that the vet actually misdiagnosed his leg for an infection, instead of his blood circulation being cut off. I don't know how this happend as there was nothing wrapped around his leg when this all started. What I'm worried about is when I take him to the vet later, will they put him down?  if they don't, will my hedgehog have a happy life with just three legs, what can I do to help make his life a bit more easier?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Full disclosure: I have no personal experience in this area.

First, I, personally, would consider changing veterinarians. There's something off about a vet treating a hedgehog that a) doesn't recognize fearful and/or nervous behavior in a hedgehog; b) doesn't realize sudden movements and noise is causing said behavior; c) doesn't have some sort of method for bringing the hedgehog out of his proverbial shell or examining the hedgehog despite the nervous/fearful behavior; d) makes a diagnosis on an assumption based on description rather than examination/observation; and e) sticks with the diagnosis and course of treatment despite indications that the diagnosis may be wrong or that the treatment is not working.

I know hedgies have relatively few nerve endings in their feet -- which is why they will literally run them bloody -- but I cannot imagine the pain your little guy must have been in while this vet failed to do his/her job properly.

I know you're probably feeling quite terrible yourself at the moment, thinking, "How did I miss this?" "What could I have done differently?" etc. Try not to go down that proverbial rabbit hole. You saw something wrong, you took him to the vet, you trusted the vet. There may have been something tiny wrapped around his leg that you just didn't see (which the vet should have caught if a proper exam was done), something may have gotten wrapped around it at another point in the whole process, or he may have had an injury you weren't aware of. All you can do is get him the best care possible and learn from the experience.

The good news is that many hedgies live perfectly happy lives with three legs. That being said, I would get him checked out by a more qualified vet.


----------



## KatieRose737 (May 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply. I feel like writing a complaint the vet. When they saw him, I actually had to tell him how to calm my hedgehog down, but he kept on touching him, trying to get him to come out of his ball, which was making my hedgehog feel even more uneasy. This was the second vet that I had gone to, which obviously didn't have a clue about hedgehogs. The vet I'm taking him to now sound much more professional and also helped me out over the phone. Hopefully everything goes well at his appointment. I'm glad to hear that he will be okay with 3 legs!


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Have you considered taking legal action against this vet?


----------



## KatieRose737 (May 16, 2015)

That would probably cost a lot :/


----------



## KatieRose737 (May 16, 2015)

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME. I've just gone to check Pickle's and his leg, and I've just found a huge round lump. It wasnt there yesterday. Im so affraid that its a tumour


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

There isn't anything we can do as members of an online forum. You really need to get him to a qualified vet as soon as possible. Call your new vet and explain the situation to see if he/she can see you right away.


----------



## KatieRose737 (May 16, 2015)

He's okay! I've written a complaint to my old vet about not diagnosing him correctly. My new vet was great with handling him, it turns out my hedgehog and dry gangrene. The swelling was just his testicals. He's undergoing surgery on Wednesday morning


----------

